# Suspension Setup for NX1600/2000



## Chia (Apr 21, 2004)

OK guys I would have searched but there is 104 pages worht of topics so I figuered this would be easier. What company would you suggest for a suspension set up. I was thinking of going with Gorund Control coilovers and GAB shocks like the Evil EGG from SCC. Anyone else have any other suggestion. Will the motivational setup on the 200SX work for the NX. Any feedback is aprreciated.


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

I would recommend either Ground Control Coils with KYB AGX's or Hyperco Springs with KYB AGX's. If you're really serious you could always get the shigspeed setup.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Hypercos are no more.Motivational has a setup thats pretty pricey if your interested most go the GCs and AGXs.


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

That is true - Hyperco's were a limited run production, however you can find some used or unopened sets for sale.


----------



## nissannx (Feb 29, 2004)

*nx 1600*

The NX 1600 is a great car, you're going to enjoy it. Upgrading the suspension would be very worthwhile. Check out http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/suspension.php; this site is a few years old but it has some worthwhile tips. You should also do a search for shigspeed - I'm just in the process of checking out some of the suspension upgrades he has to offer.

My car is a 1600 and handling is great. I do have GCs, Eibach springs (300/200), and KYB AGXs with 15" rims and Yokohama ES100 rubber. A firm ride, but that's what you want or you'd stay stock.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

In my searches for better suspension I found out that 54mm KYB's were a factory upgrade for NX's. All other Sentra models use a tiny 45mm ones. Download the KYB application guide.


----------

